# Prized deer believed found



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Prized deer believed found 

Goliath, the largest racked, 2-year-old white-tailed deer ever bred in captivity when he was stolen on the overcast night of Oct. 20, 1999, has grown some in the years he was missing.	
"With the velvet still on," Rod Miller said, "it's impossible to get an accurate count, but we estimate he has between 50 and 60 points."	

http://www.post-gazette.com/localnews/20030805deer0805p7.asp


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Saw the pic on another site


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

wow....

...now what i got out of the write up was that it was Spence family farm that had him for the 4 years....i checked their websight and the only buck they had that looked at him was named Hurcules...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Maybe they aren't the same bucks, the one I posted was from the Millers. A coincidence that they both have the same ear tag that says "To only be shot by FREEPOP"


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

I think it says that the Millers, with court order and sherrif went to the White Oak Whitetail Deer Farm (Owned by Spence Family) to get the deer.....

...White Oak Whitetail Deer Farm web site is where i got this pic...im not sure if its the same buck though

...i think the spences purchased this buck from someone else


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Deer gets DNA test to determine if he is the stolen, prized Goliath 

DNA testing will be used in an effort to determine whether a deer seized from a Jefferson County farm last month is Goliath, a prized whitetail who was stolen nearly four years ago.
A tissue sample was taken from the animal on Sunday and results of the tests are expected within two weeks.	

http://www.post-gazette.com/sports/outdoors/20030819deerdna0819p3.asp


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I see someone found my scouting cam that was under my favorite stand.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Goliath, record setting whitetail buck, dies

http://www2.theclarionnews.com/General_News/35928.shtml

KNOX - Goliath, the largest racked whitetail deer ever bred in captivity, died on Dec. 6 on the farm of Rod and Diane Miller. Although his death was likely due to natural causes, a necropsy is being done at Penn State University to determine the exact cause.
A necropsy is an examination and dissection of a dead body to determine cause of death.

For the Millers, the death of Goliath is an incalculable loss but not the end of his impact on their lives. 

When Goliath was stolen from us, Diane Miller said, the worst part was not knowing where he was or whether he was dead or alive.

Then, in a voice faltering with emotion, she added, this is so much worse. 

According to Diane Miller, the death of their world-renowned whitetail buck will not change the legal actions being taken against the person alleged to have been involved in the theft of the deer. 

On Oct. 13, a preliminary hearing was held in the Jefferson County courtroom of District Justice Richard Beck to review charges against Jeffrey Dean Spence of RD1 Reynoldsville, owner of White Oak Whitetail Deer Farm, for his role in the theft of Goliath on Oct. 20, 1999 . 

Beck ruled there were sufficient grounds to try Spence for theft by unlawful taking and receiving stolen property. Pending the results of a plea bargain session, a court date will be set in the spring of 2005. 

In addition to criminal charges, the Millers have also initiated a civil suit against Spence. Action on the civil case against Spence will not begin until the criminal charges are settled. 

Goliath was taken from the Millers when he was 2 years old.

At the time, he was the largest racked deer of that age ever recorded, scoring 230 Boone and Crockett points. 

Four years later, he was discovered by four members of the Pennsylvania Deer Farmers Association on the White Oaks Whitetails Deer farm near the town of Hazen in Jefferson County .

Upon learning the location of Goliath, the Millers obtained a court order for Goliaths return.

On July 30, 2003 , the day after the PDFA members found him, he was brought back to the Millers farm. 

Spence alleged at the time to have purchased Goliath legitimately and that he was not aware the deer he was calling Hercules was the missing Goliath. Spence consequently obtained a court order to have a DNA test run to prove ownership. 

In front of four state police witnesses, attorneys for both Spence and the Millers and two veterinarians, DNA samples were taken from Goliath on Aug. 17, 2003 . On September 9, 2003 , DNA Solutions of Oklahoma confirmed it was Goliath. 

Shortly after Goliath was returned to the Millers, they had him anesthetized to take semen for artificial insemination. In the twenty minutes he was under the anesthetic, a Boone and Crocket scorer measured the rack. 

Goliaths rough score as a 6-year-old was 345, making him the largest whitetail ever recorded. At the time of this scoring, he had 52 countable points. Four others were broken and not counted. 

After Goliath shed that rack, the antlers were sent to Odie Sudbeck for a final measurement. It took Sudbeck, one of Boone and Crocketts top scorers, three days to tally the results and when the Kansas native was done, Goliaths rack held an official score of 410. 

After Goliath was returned to the Millers in July of 2003, reputable members of the Pennsylvania Deer Farmers Association assed his value at $1 million. But he was much more than a million dollar deer to the Millers. 

Hes part of our family, Rod Miller said at the time, were not going to lose him again. 

Sadly, they have.n


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

I wonder how much sperm they have frozen from this brute? Man what a deer.


----------

